# choisir numericable ?



## Dany7 (14 Février 2010)

Bonjour à tous,
Dans ma rue, les pelleteuses creusent le bitume, des ouvriers tirent des cables dans les tranchées, ils travaillent dans des conditions très dures à cause du froid et de la neige. Grace à eux, je pourrai prochainement souscrire un abonnement chez numericable et abandonner orange qui noffre quun ReADSL 512.

Dans mon lotissement, la fibre arrive à un point central et un technicien ma dit que le branchement des maisons se ferait à partir de ce point via les cables de téléphone déjà en place.
Cette façon de faire permet elle dobtenir le haut débit théorique de 100 M ?

Jai cablé ma maison avec un réseau RJ 45 qui distribue internet dans 4 pièces à partir dun modem speedtouch 510 et un switch 5 ports.
Ce réseau sera t-il encore utilisable aprés abonnement à numericable ?

Sur les différents forum du net, beaucoup dabonnés numericable rendent compte de difficultés rencontrées. Me sera t-il possible dans un premier temps de conserver mon abonnement orange ReADSL, le temps de tester celui souscrit chez numericable ?


----------



## pascalformac (14 Février 2010)

bonjour
ne pas mélanger les choses
pour l'instant tu as l'ADSL
tu envisages numericable 

et c'est totalement séparé et indépendant
l'un passe par le reseau FT et prise telephone centrale, l'autre -et tu l'as vu toi même - par le cable numericable qui aura une prise  d'arrivée numericable dans chacun des  locaux cablés

et tu peux avoir les deux si ca te chante

maintenant la question numericable ou pas?
Par le passé numericable ( ex noos) s'avera bancal à plus d'un titre

-SAV catastrophique ( un des pires que j'ai vus)
ce fut même reconnu par le PDG en AG actionnaires comme etant leur grosse faiblesse il y a 1 ou 2 ans
je ne sais pas où ca en est en 2010

-couts cachés
bien tout calculer sur au moins 2 ans, car en plus c'est cher
(frais cautions locations, couts réels de toutes les options  etc)

techniquement
de mon experience passée
en immeuble collectif parfois des chutes de debits ( web ou TV)  quand tout l'immeuble ( ou quartier , c'est pas clair) s'en sert en même temps ( TV ou web)
il parait que c'est en theorie réglé
je reste sceptique

oh un detail très bete
selon la facon dont tu prends le service ( boutique ou livraison et install par techosse)
ne pas hesiter à demander un LONG cable au techosse ( il a un rouleau et il coupe selon besoin)
longueur par defaut  etait assez chiche

autre détail
le wifi et particulierement avec un mix PC-Mac peut etre hyper casse burnes à régler
(voire pas réglable)
beaucoup se sont tournés alors vers time capsule qui gere tout ca sans souci


ps j'ai pas repris numericable après un déménagement
et pas de regrets


----------



## ntx (14 Février 2010)

Dany7 a dit:


> Dans mon lotissement, la fibre arrive à un point central et un technicien ma dit que le branchement des maisons se ferait à partir de ce point via les cables de téléphone déjà en place.
> Cette façon de faire permet elle dobtenir le haut débit théorique de 100 M ?


Sur une paire cuivre, j'ai un doute, je demande à voir. De quand date ton logement ? Pour moi la fibre c'est jusqu'au logement.
Du plus l'ARCEP a demandé à ce qu'un autre opérateur puisse avoir accès à des points de mutualisation pour faire profiter ses abonnés de la fibre d'un immeuble collectif par exemple, et FT refuse de le faire, ce n'est pas dans leur "business plan" (Numéricable aussi ?). J'ai l'impression qu'il y en a qui se dépêchent de poser leur fibre avant que la régulation soit mise en place.
Donc avant de se précipiter, veille bien à ce que la loi ou future loi sur les accès internet soit respectée que tu puisses choisir ton opérateur et pas que NC te soit imposer.
En plus actuellement rien ne justifie d'avoir un débit aussi élevé, donc prend ton temps.


> Jai cablé ma maison avec un réseau RJ 45 qui distribue internet dans 4 pièces à partir dun modem speedtouch 510 et un switch 5 ports.
> Ce réseau sera t-il encore utilisable aprés abonnement à numericable ?


Cette installation ne dépend pas de ton fournisseur par contre suivant sa qualité ton débit sera plus ou moins important. Gare aux mauvaises connexions qui vont faire chuter le débit.


----------



## pascalformac (14 Février 2010)

ntx a dit:


> Sur une paire cuivre, j'ai un doute, je demande à voir. De quand date ton logement ? Pour moi la fibre c'est jusqu'au logement.
> Du plus l'ARCEP a demandé à ce qu'un autre opérateur puisse avoir accès à des points de mutualisation pour faire profiter ses abonnés de la fibre d'un immeuble collectif par exemple, et FT refuse de le faire, ce n'est pas dans leur "business plan" (Numéricable aussi ?). J'ai l'impression qu'il y en a qui se dépêchent de poser leur fibre avant que la régulation soit mise en place.
> Donc avant de se précipiter, veille bien à ce que la loi ou future loi sur les accès internet soit respectée que tu puisses choisir ton opérateur et pas que NC te soit imposer.
> En plus actuellement rien ne justifie d'avoir un débit aussi élevé, donc prend ton temps.
> ...



Attention ne pas confondre les choses
il y a 2 acheminements cablés possibles

-l'historique (  lignes FT cuivre )
-et fibre optique

et coté fibre les choses sont encore TRES floues sur qui va faire quoi , comment et avec qui 

historiquement coté fibre optique numericable est le gros ( numericable etant le dernier nom de divers anciennes entités regroupées, noos etc)
et continue son cablage fibre optique ...numericable

depuis quelques années d'autres FAI se sont lancés dans l'aventure
et c'est là que le panier de crabes s'étoffe car ca se chamaille sur divers points

chacun cablant  de son coté  ou cablage mutualisé , qui fait le cablage
qui signe en mutualisation qui ne signe pas
et 
-ou s'arreterait la mutualisation ( immeuble ou arrivée abonné) et/ou prise en charge par chaque FAI

 c'est un vrai feuilleton à épisodes multiples et avec revirements divers
et pour l'instant rien n'est réglé 
(et coté rigolade:  j'ose à peine imaginer la pagaille que ce serait si un jour Google , oui google, google qui a annoncé cette semaine monter une activité FAI fibre optique  USA, décidait de venir sur le marché fibre optique en France..)

bref feuilleton à suivre
-----------------
concretement pour Dany7, maintenant le choix est simple
son FAI actuel
ou Numericable 
ou les deux


----------



## tarte en pion ! (14 Février 2010)

Bonjour,
j'ai l'internet par fibre numéricable.

Et je suis satisfait !
Je paie 19,90&#8364; par mois pour internet 100M+téléphone (illimité 53 pays).
Les frais de mise en service sont de 40&#8364;.
J'ai réussi à avoir un rendez-vous avec le technicien dès la semaine suivant mon appel (!!!) (après, pour un mauvais numéro de téléphone, ça a été repoussé à la suivante, mais quand même)
L'installation se fait par un câble de fibre, jusqu'au modem-router qu'ils te prêtent gratuitement.
Le technicien était prêt à me laisser autant de mou de câble que je voulais.
Le débit est très bon et constant.
Le service client a du s'améliorer, je l'ai trouvé très bon aussi bien au téléphone qu'en boutique.
Pour moi le calcul était vite fait, c'est la seule offre intéressante sans TV (malgré les frais de mise en service qui sont vite rentabilisés...), j'ai la fibre et le téléphone.

Côté négatif :
- wifi fourni sur le routeur seulement en G donc 54M, ce qui ne bride généralement pas trop... mais il est bien sûr possible de rajouter un point d'accès sur un des ports ethernet
- j'ai parfois eu une coupure de VoIP quand je téléphonais à l'heure de pointe, j'ai rappelé et c'était réglé.

J'ai donc l'impression que c'est mieux qu'avant


----------



## Dany7 (14 Février 2010)

Merci pour vos réponses.
Ce que j'ai retenu du gars qui était, au travail, dans le puisard central de mon lotissement, c'est : "nous on va pas plus loin, après c'est par les fils du téléphone".
L'ai-je bien compris ?
J'ai compris qu'après le répartiteur central du lotissement, lieu d'arrivée de la fibre optique, la suite se faisait sur l'existant c'est à dire les câbles de téléphone.
Cela voudrait dire que l'entrée France Telecom dans ma maison deviendrait une entrée de Numericable si je choisi de résilier mes abonnements orange et france telecom. Mais est-il possible de garder encore quelque temps Numericable plus le couple Orange-France Telecom ?


----------



## pascalformac (14 Février 2010)

> u gars qui était, au travail, dans le puisard central de mon lotissement, c'est : "nous on va pas plus loin,


car après c'est une deuxieme equipe qui bosse

la premiere ne s'occupe que du cable " rue"

ensuite
selon ce que decide l'immeuble ou municipalité parfois

une autre équipe cablera du point immeuble
-à tous les appartes  en FIBRE
ou
à tel ou tel apparte

(en general c'est tout l'immeuble)

edit
je parle d'un cas cablage immeuble par et pour numericable

dans ton cas c'est peut etre encore autre chose, et ca semble etre ca

cablage "neutre" ( pour de futurs  possibles fibres tous  FAI) effectué par un prestataire qui se trouve etre numericable

de toutes facons SI numericable sera proposé dans ton immeuble
1- tu le sauras( courriers , affichages)
2- des gars viendront cabler
d'arrivée immeubles à appartes

et ensuite un 3 è si tu t'abonnes via livraison techosse  amene modem et le cablage dans l'apparte


----------



## tarte en pion ! (14 Février 2010)

Il n'est pas possible de passer par les câbles de téléphone.

C'est juste que lui amène ça là, après c'est l'affaire du technicien qui viendra pour le branchement de ta maison.


----------



## pascalformac (14 Février 2010)

ouep
par contre ca passe souvent par les gaines qui contiennent déjà diverscables ( le cable FT)


et je pense que pour l'instant tu t'emportes pour rien

car crois moi quand numericable pré-cable un immeuble
tout le monde le sait , et à l'avance car en general numericable fait sa promo  en même temps ou peu avant après
courrier affiche 
nous cablons votre immeuble  profitez du numerique tres haut débit , abonnez vous via ...
blablabla


----------



## tarte en pion ! (14 Février 2010)

Il parle d'une maison de lotissement, donc l'immeuble est sa maison


----------



## pascalformac (14 Février 2010)

ouep effectivement
j'ai relu le début 

ceci dit ca ne change rien
ca passera  certainement par les gaines qui abritent le cable FT( et parfois d'autres)


----------



## Dany7 (14 Février 2010)

Oui, je n'habite pas un immeuble, mais une maison individuelle située dans un lotissement comptant 7 maisons. Ce lotissement est désservi par une impasse privée gérée par les 7 propriétaires, au centre du dit lotissement se trouve une petite place sur laquelle est installé le puisard fermé par des plaques en béton et surmonté d'une borne sur la quelle est gravé un logo montrant un combiné et un clavier (le téléphone).

Si je suis les explications qui viennent de m'être données sur ce forum, la fibre optique va dans un premier temps arriver à ce puisard (c'est fait). Ensuite il faut une continuation en fibre jusqu'à chaque maison et non pas une continuation par les câbles de téléphone déjà en place (un modem cable reçoit la fibre et non pas des fils de cuivre). Je dois donc attendre une deuxième tranche de travaux au cours de laquelle les propriétaires qui en feront la demande seront câblés en fibre optique. La fibre en cause cheminera dans la gaine existante qui contient déjà le câble de france telecom. Il n'y a aura donc pas de nouvelles tranchées à creuser, entre le puisrad et chaque maison, puisque ceux qui tireront les lignes numéricable , réussiront à enfiler la fibre dans les gaines existantes. Il est vrai que pour l'instant, je n'ai reçu aucune offre d'abonnement.
Est-ce que j'ai compris vos explications ?


----------



## pascalformac (14 Février 2010)

ton scenario est un des possibles

ce qui est à present certain
- le cable fibre optique  desservant ( potentiellement)  le lotissement est "tiré "
( ce ne sont pas des obsedés ziziseksuel , c'est le mot tech)

la suite depend de beaucoup d'éléments
très variés
comme
-politique régionale , departementale , municipale concernant la fibre optique
( qui peut par exemple etre de preparer le cablage pour tous  dans la zone)
ou
-politique commerciale et technique  présente ou future de numericable et / ou des autres FAI offrant une connexion fibre optique ou ayant le projet de
( voir post 4 pour avoir un apercu du bouzin)
ou un mix

pragmatiquement je dirai que  la décision de tirer un cable pour préparer la desserte de ce lotissement n'est pas un hasard et fait partie d'un plan de desserte
lequel ( instances locales , numericable pur ou  mutualisation multi FAI) c'est difficile à dire


----------



## Dany7 (14 Février 2010)

Encore merci à tous, et merci à Pascalformac pour les subtilités relatives au libre choix du FAI sur le câble.
C'est la mairie qui nous a annoncé en grandes pompes, l'an dernier, l'arrivée prochaine du câble. Ce qui a été annoncé est en train de se faire.
Je vous dirai la suite quand je la connaitrai. Dans l'immédiat le cable de numericable est dans la rue, reste à savoir comment se fera la connexion de chaque maison, à quel prix et avec possibilité de choisir entre plusieurs FAI ?
Je patiente encore sur ReADSL le temps qu'il faudra et je vous dirai le moment ce qui me sera offert comme choix.
Merci


----------



## pascalformac (15 Février 2010)

Ahh tu voies , c'est la Mairie
 ou le conseil régional et la Mairie  relaye, il y a eu tellement de cas de figure d'accords

ceci dit si la Mairie a annoncé ca en_ grandes pompes _c'est sans doute que la Mairie
-soit connait la suite et le tableau de marche
-soit se viande dans sa com et fait un effet d'annonce suivi de....rien de concret en terme d'abonnement concret
( ce qui voudrait dire que la Mairie aurait alors annoncé ca  avec d'immenses pompes de clown, bien jolies d'un rouge clinquant , mais à l'interieur c'est du 36 fillette)


----------



## Jean-Miche (8 Avril 2010)

tarte en pion ! a dit:


> Bonjour,
> j'ai l'internet par fibre numéricable.
> 
> Et je suis satisfait !
> ...



J'ai le câble pour la TV depuis 20 ans. Je suis passé très récemment à la HD avec mon nouveau poste LCD HD ready. La qualité de la TV est exceptionnelle.

J'ai eu dans un premier temps un modem 56 K, puis suis passé au câble à 512 kbps et mon offre a évolué au fur et à mesure des augmentations de débit de Numéricable. Vous trouverez mon débit en miniature ainsi que le test fourni par Degrouptest pour avoir votre débit: 

http://www.degrouptest.com/test-debit.php

Aprés avoir longtemps hésité, je suis passé également au téléphone par Numéricable. Le téléphone avait déjà été primé par le Point quand c'était Noos, devenu Numéricable. C'est également en miniature. Je suis très content de mon téléphone par le câble. Quand je suis appellé par des gens de mon entourage qui ont le téléphone par l'ADSL, je ne regrette pas mon choix.

Et contrairement à ce que disent certains, la hot line m'a toujours bien aidé en cas de besoins.

Bref, je suis très content de Numéricable et le conseille à ceux qui ont la possibilité d'en béneficier. Quand le câble est là par rapport à des offres de l'ADSL, il vaut mieux prendre le câble car la technologie est différente:

Le câble utilise une norme de diffusion qui lui est propre (DOCSIS),  très supérieure en capacité à celle utilisée par les opérateurs ADSL (IP). Elle lui permet notamment de véhiculer jusqu&#8217;à *2,5 Gigas octets de données*, là où la norme IP propose au mieux *24 Méga octets,* ou *100 Méga octets avec une liaison fibre optique.* *Le câble : c&#8217;est un débit disponible jusqu'à 100 fois supérieur à celui accessible avec l'ADSL*.

Chaque service, télévision, Internet ou téléphone, utilise une bande de fréquence qui lui est propre : ainsi, même en utilisation simultanée, aucune interférence ne vient perturber l&#8217;utilisateur. Avec une arrivée câble, la qualité reste optimale sur les différents téléviseurs du domicile, tout en utilisant la capacité maximale d&#8217;Internet et le téléphone !


----------



## Jean-Miche (9 Avril 2010)

tarte en pion ! a dit:


> Bonjour, j'ai l'internet par fibre numéricable.



Juste signaler que les débits que j'ai à Boulogne sont des débits qui sont apportés à mon immeuble par la fibre optique et que je suis raccordé au réseau coaxial Numericable. La fibre ne vient pas jusqu'à chez moi.

Mais néammoins, je bénéficie dune qualité exceptionnelle grâce à la norme DOCSIS puisque mon ping est de 16 ms, de plus de 28 Mbps en réception, de plus de 600 Kbps en émission.


----------



## Dany7 (16 Mai 2010)

Bonjour,
Maintenant, j'ai souscrit un contrat avec Numéricable.
La fibre optique ne vient que dans la rue, ensuite (pour le cas d'un lotissement) c'est un coaxial qui prend le relais pour atteindre la maison. 
Un petit problème, le technicien de Numéricable (ou un sous traitant ?) doit passer son coaxial dans la gaine existante du téléphone. Alors il essaie avec une aiguille. Si l'aiguille passe dès la première tentative, c'est tout bon, il continue le travail. Dans le cas contraire, il arrête tout et dit "c'est trop difficile, débrouillez vous pour trouver une solution, trouvez l'endroit où ça coince, ou recreusez une tranchée" et il s'en va. Chez moi l'aiguille n'est pas passé.
Donc pas de mise en service alors que le chèque de 40 euros correspondant à cette fourniture a bien été encaissé.
Alors par moi même, j'ai passé un fil solide qui aidera le technicien lorsqu'il reviendra.


----------



## Jean-Miche (17 Mai 2010)

Dany7 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> Maintenant, j'ai souscrit un contrat avec Numéricable.
> La fibre optique ne vient que dans la rue, ensuite (pour le cas d'un lotissement) c'est un coaxial qui prend le relais pour atteindre la maison.
> Un petit problème, le technicien de Numéricable (ou un sous traitant ?) doit passer son coaxial dans la gaine existante du téléphone. Alors il essaie avec une aiguille. Si l'aiguille passe dès la première tentative, c'est tout bon, il continue le travail. Dans le cas contraire, il arrête tout et dit "c'est trop difficile, débrouillez vous pour trouver une solution, trouvez l'endroit où ça coince, ou recreusez une tranchée" et il s'en va. Chez moi l'aiguille n'est pas passé.
> ...



J'ai Numericable mais dans un immeuble déjà câblé et en suis très satisfait pour la TV HD, internet et le téléphone.
Je pense que tu devrais prendre contact avec Numéricable par téléphone ou par mail et expliquer ce qu'il t'arrive.
Voilà le lien te permettant de le faire:

http://assistance.numericable.fr/rubrique11.html


----------



## Dany7 (19 Mai 2010)

Bonjour,
Merci Jean Miche pour ton réconfort.
L'installation de ma connexion numericable progresse. Le cable coaxial est tiré, le modem est installé. J'attends l'activation de la ligne, pour l'instant je suis encore sur le ReADSL de wanadoo.


----------

